# strong men do you guys do much benching or any chest exercises



## scouse2010

asking because I dont see how being strong on just the bench press will help with every day strength.

Or do you guys do something else besides the bench?

What about the 1arm dumbbell bench press


----------



## HJL

what is every day strength? people bench due to wanting to have a better bench or bigger chest IMO, not due to functional every day reasons.


----------



## scouse2010

like deadlifts squats and mill press can carry over into functional every day strength but can the bench.

Do strong men benefit much from the bench.


----------



## Squirrel

Some of us don't even bench...I feel no benefits what so ever from doing normal flat barbell bench press.


----------



## HJL

Squirrel said:


> Some of us don't even bench...I feel no benefits what so ever from doing normal flat barbell bench press.


what do you mean by feel benifits?

do you mean see size increase or dont have doms or aching muscles?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Squirrel said:


> Some of us don't even bench...I feel no benefits what so ever from doing normal flat barbell bench press.


Really, what do you do instead mate? I've never liked bench but would personally consider it paramount to a chest workout.

Do you just use flyes and dips and stuff?


----------



## Squirrel

HJL said:


> what do you mean by feel benifits?
> 
> do you mean see size increase or dont have doms or aching muscles?


Been flat benching on and off for years and finally concluded that I get absolutely no size or strength benefits from it that can't be bettered by several other chest exercises, inclines, declines, hammer etc all work far better for me than flat benching. Gains in pectoral size & asthetic shape have been better in the last year or so since quitting benching than at any time in the last 20 odd years.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Squirrel said:


> Been flat benching on and off for years and finally concluded that I get absolutely no size or strength benefits from it that can't be bettered by several other chest exercises, inclines, declines, hammer etc all work far better for me than flat benching. Gains in pectoral size & asthetic shape have been better in the last year or so since quitting benching than at any time in the last 20 odd years.


Ahhh right, I see, so still benching but incline and decline.

In that case, couldn't agree more.

Its all about the decline, best chest exercise available.


----------



## Mowgli

Derek Poundstone benches. He's quite strong.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Freind of mine whos a lightweight strongman doesnt bench alot as he said its not really been vital for his training, more of an ego lift for him.


----------



## MRSTRONG

bench press is an ego press but it does benefit the front delts so things like log press can be made easier however incline bench press is more common among strongmen .


----------



## standardflexer

I would have thought it builds power in the chest triceps delts etc?

So I would think so


----------



## deep85

Everyone flat benches when they first start working out and im glad i did as if i hadnt my front delts and tri's would not be as strong as they are now.

Now i no that incline bench is superior as it isolates the pec. But is i still like benching mainly as an ego boost when im feeling low!


----------



## HJL

Merat said:


> Freind of mine whos a lightweight strongman doesnt bench alot as he said its not really been vital for his training, more of an ego lift for him.


If hes a strongman, doesnt he have to do benching in his comps?


----------



## MRSTRONG

HJL said:


> If hes a strongman, doesnt he have to do benching in his comps?


bench press is not part of strongman events in general only once back 1992 i think did a bench press type event occur ..


----------



## deep85

joshnow said:


> bench press will help build a strong overhead press, this is derek poundstone's belief and he has pressed some really heavy axle's overhead and repped 140kg log for 15 reps did just enough for 1st place lol.


For somebody new to training the standard flat bench is going to build the tri's, delts and chest so i cant knock it


----------



## Hendrix

I don't really like flat bench press, my arms are quite long and it feels un-natural, incline does feel better, if i arch my back and raise my rib cage up.


----------



## deep85

hendrix said:


> I don't really like flat bench press, my arms are quite long and it feels un-natural, incline does feel better, if i arch my back and raise my rib cage up.


My mate has the same problem. He takes a wider grip so that he has less distance to travel


----------



## Ling

Do strong men bench ? I remember reading an article about Russian weightlifter Chigishev. He included it in his training as he felt the strength from benching helped his overhead lifts. The article was somewhere on www.t-nation.com .

Big heavy compounds - bench, deadlift, squat are the foundation for strength imho. If you can do them you're rocking.


----------



## Ling

deep85 said:


> My mate has the same problem. He takes a wider grip so that he has less distance to travel


Dave Tate has some good pointers for benching imho. Wide grip will work but I think bringing the bar down low on your chest and tightening your shoulders together on the bench will really reduce the distance the bar has to travel. This youtube clip is him in a seminar.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

HJL said:


> If hes a strongman, doesnt he have to do benching in his comps?


Nope, more deadlifting, squatting movements like the one where they squat a frame which has barrels on it, each rep they add more barrels thus more weight, atlas stones, timed events like frame carry, axel press etc.


----------



## HJL

deep85 said:


> Everyone flat benches when they first start working out and im glad i did as if i hadnt my front delts and tri's would not be as strong as they are now.
> 
> Now i no that incline bench is superior as it isolates the pec. But is i still like benching mainly as an ego boost when im feeling low!


just shows the difference! incline = delts for me, and i feel the most on decline bench for pecs!



Merat said:


> Nope, more deadlifting, squatting movements like the one where they squat a frame which has barrels on it, each rep they add more barrels thus more weight, atlas stones, timed events like frame carry, axel press etc.


fair enough mate, dont know much about S.M events, much more endurance and technique than i probably apreciate, and now i think, more whole body encorporating events. Would i be right to say that S.M events have more pulling and standing actions than pushing, seems that way by WMS anyway i would say.


----------



## scouse2010

What do you guys think of the 1 arm bench then ? I think I mite just do these and 2 sets of incline bench and then if I can find a cheap dip station just do dips and 1arm press.

heres a good video showing it,go to 48seconds.Hes from ross boxing, and he is a strong guy who doesn't normally do the benchpress.


----------



## zelobinksy

If you train your back heavy then you should essentially do the same to the opposoing muscles to counteract postural problems.

As for everyday strength, its not very practical, as how many times will you be lying down on your back pushing something up? Maybe handy for a general push exercise, and would be benefitial in some way for tris and anterior deltoid


----------



## will san

I dont at all. just overhead pressing with the log, axle or dumbell. theres alot of technique involved in all of those lifts so I think limited training time is better spent on them than benching.


----------



## scouse2010

Wont that cause muscle imbalances ?


----------



## Fatstuff

incline is worst for pec development, decline is best as is weighted dips. flat bench is just a good all rounder. Incline is better for delts than any other bench press


----------



## Barker

I dont see why a person would want to train for every day strength?

Never have i thought to myself, 'bloody hell i wish i was stronger'.

I always think to myself, 'bloody hell i wish i was bigger'.


----------



## Dsahna

Barker said:


> I dont see why a person would want to train for every day strength?
> 
> Never have i thought to myself, 'bloody hell i wish i was stronger'.
> 
> I always think to myself, 'bloody hell i wish i was bigger'.


Funny thing to say in the strength and power sub-forum mate,to us getting strong is everything!


----------



## IrishRaver

WTF is every day strength?

If I assume it's where your strength comes into play throughout your normal day then you need to consider a lot of things.

Benching won't help your 'every day strength' if you work in a call centre. Use your head - any time you involve a pushing movement, strength comes from the chest, triceps and shoulders.


----------



## IrishRaver

Barker said:


> I dont see why a person would want to train for every day strength?
> 
> Never have i thought to myself, 'bloody hell i wish i was stronger'.
> 
> I always think to myself, 'bloody hell i wish i was bigger'.


This is where the forum divides into two. You lot are focussed on image, we (strength oriented) are focussed on performance.


----------



## MRSTRONG

IrishRaver said:


> This is where the forum divides into two. You lot are focussed on image, we (strength oriented) are focussed on performance.


exactly !!

i train to be strong but it just so happens i already look good 

whereas bodybuilders train to look good and are not very strong


----------



## will san

scouse2010 said:


> Wont that cause muscle imbalances ?


nah I think bench is the most unnatural movement of all the compound exercises. my shoulders used to ache all the time when I benched. since I stopped, not at all.


----------



## scouse2010

fatmanstan! said:


> incline is worst for pec development, decline is best as is weighted dips. flat bench is just a good all rounder. Incline is better for delts than any other bench press


hmm Ive read a lot on bodybuilding.com that they all think flat bench is great for raw power but incline is the best for overall pec/chest building


----------



## scouse2010

will san said:


> nah I think bench is the most unnatural movement of all the compound exercises. my shoulders used to ache all the time when I benched. since I stopped, not at all.


an this is why i made this thread as ive herd benching is an exercises which will start recking your joints while other exercises like mill press deads squats and dips just make them stronger.So id rather find a more practical exercises for my chest rather than bench


----------



## will san

are you training for anything in particular or just want to get stronger?


----------



## Fatstuff

Don't we all want to be big AND strong, I wouldn't want to be a 400kg bencher if I looked like a beanpole


----------



## Dsahna

fatmanstan! said:


> Don't we all want to be big AND strong, I wouldn't want to be a 400kg bencher if I looked like a beanpole


True

I'd take skinny and powerful over being big and weak as a fart any day though!


----------



## will san

for me, image is nothing, and strength everything.


----------



## IrishRaver

fatmanstan! said:


> Don't we all want to be big AND strong, I wouldn't want to be a 400kg bencher if I looked like a beanpole


They go hand in hand, funny enough.. lol.

Although I would rather my bite be much deadlier than my bark.


----------



## MarkFranco

Strength = size


----------



## Dsahna

MarkFranco said:


> Strength = size


Yes it does mate,but you can bet your boots someone will turn up and say it doesn't:lol:


----------



## MarkFranco

Dsahna said:


> Yes it does mate,but you can bet your boots someone will turn up and say it doesn't:lol:


It ****s me off to no end, some people dont know how to train for ****, I read workouts with so many movements, so many sets and reps i cant believe it.

Some days after my main lift i just go home because im that worn out.

Breaking PB's whether they be for reps or 1RM then trying to do loads of sets on ****ty things is just impossible.

People focus on the little things too much and not the big picture, it doesnt matter about protein shakes or its content or how you curl, its about adding iron to the main lifts and eating like a bull and sleeping like a log every night.

Show me a skinny person who can bench 200kg, squat and deadlift 300 kg and atleast OHP there body weight... you cant, because it just doesnt happen.

Once you start to struggle beating PB the easiest way to over come this is EAT more.

STOP counting calories and carbs, start counting plates on the bar, eat food and ****ing lift some weight.

The biggest body builder in the business lift weights that dwarf some powerlifters, i wonder why that is?

Size = strength and Strength = size (thats why the heavy weight classes lift more)

YES there is a cut off, you dont have to squat 1000lbs or be elite in mutiple weight classes or suck Louie Simmons dick, but you do have to lift heavy weights.

Ronnie coleman even said, every body wants to be big, but dont nobody want to lift no heavy ass weights.

You're not going to get big supersetting, drop setting, forced reps, high reps, reading mens health, worrying about your protein shake, follwoing each routine flex brings outs or with light weights or trying feel the BURN.

Its so simple but why nobody seems to believe it (or maybe there just lazy and dont wanna put in any work)

Lift heavy, eat well, rest lots... Grow!


----------



## Dsahna

MarkFranco said:


> It ****s me off to no end, some people dont know how to train for ****, I read workouts with so many movements, so many sets and reps i cant believe it.
> 
> Some days after my main lift i just go home because im that worn out.
> 
> Breaking PB's whether they be for reps or 1RM then trying to do loads of sets on ****ty things is just impossible.
> 
> People focus on the little things too much and not the big picture, it doesnt matter about protein shakes or its content or how you curl, its about adding iron to the main lifts and eating like a bull and sleeping like a log every night.
> 
> Show me a skinny person who can bench 200kg, squat and deadlift 300 kg and atleast OHP there body weight... you cant, because it just doesnt happen.
> 
> Once you start to struggle beating PB the easiest way to over come this is EAT more.
> 
> STOP counting calories and carbs, start counting plates on the bar, eat food and ****ing lift some weight.
> 
> The biggest body builder in the business lift weights that dwarf some powerlifters, i wonder why that is?
> 
> Size = strength and Strength = size (thats why the heavy weight classes lift more)
> 
> YES there is a cut off, you dont have to squat 1000lbs or be elite in mutiple weight classes or suck Louie Simmons dick, but you do have to lift heavy weights.
> 
> Ronnie coleman even said, every body wants to be big, but dont nobody want to lift no heavy ass weights.
> 
> You're not going to get big supersetting, drop setting, forced reps, high reps, reading mens health, worrying about your protein shake, follwoing each routine flex brings outs or with light weights or trying feel the BURN.
> 
> Its so simple but why nobody seems to believe it (or maybe there just lazy and dont wanna put in any work)
> 
> Lift heavy, eat well, rest lots... Grow!


There are plenty newbies who are confused because of all the contradictory bs information,all they have to do is follow the advice in your your post,simple


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

MarkFranco said:


> You're not going to get big supersetting, drop setting, forced reps


Agree with everything but these 3.


----------



## MarkFranco

JPaycheck said:


> Agree with everything but these 3.


You're small though, so im not too worried


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

MarkFranco said:


> You're small though, so im not too worried


That was a very good way to back up your argument. I can totally see where your coming from now. If only I had thought of this before.


----------



## IrishRaver

MarkFranco said:


> You're small though, so im not too worried


Mark how much can you flat bench/dead/squat/ohp?


----------



## MarkFranco

IrishRaver said:


> Mark how much can you flat bench/dead/squat/ohp?


At the moment or all time PB's?


----------



## scouse2010

Ok let me ask you guys this then.Because I already have shoulder impingement I dont really want to go heavy on flat bench and even when I have sorted it out I still dont want to go very heavy becuae ive herd you can cause shoulder problems from benching espicaly when you workout alone (like I do)

My goal is to put some muscle on so I look a bit better and slightly bigger then after this just get stronger and maybe in 2 years have ago at either amateur strongman or powerlifting.

Will I still be able to become at either one of these by only flat benching a light weight.

Will I look odd or cause any problems if I do squats deads mill press and rows for 5x5 heavy weight and and then just do the bench something like 5x10 70-80% of my 5rm.

or even replace flat bench for heavy 1 handed dumbbell press and dips ?

Maybe I just have ****ty form when it comes to bench pressing but I jsut dont like the feel of it espicaly with my shoulder impenetrable I think I should be staying away from it all together at least until this heals


----------



## MRSTRONG

power lifting is generally squat bench press and deadlift but these can be split just into squat - bench - deadlift comps , scouse what weight are you currently and what can you lift over the 4 compound movements ?


----------



## scouse2010

not too much my friend only just got back into weight lifting last month and I am still trying to fix my shoulder impingement (which shouldn't take to long ow) this is why I have said to do it in about 2 years.

any way I am about 5'8 12.3 stone and around 15-18%bf-

deadlift-95 kg x 5 with the weight dropped to the floor each time

squat 90kg x 5 which I dropped to 70kg while I work on technique,improveing lifting with my hips rather than lower back

These 2 are still increasing every week so I recon I will be able to add another 30kg easily to these over the next few weeks before I start getting stuck.

I am still doing these light-rehab

bench press- 40kg for 10 reps this was a bit to heavy on my shoulder though so lower weight high reps next time. (last year I got up to 75kgx5

shoulder press-d.b 14kg x 15 b.b bar x 15 (last year I was doing 40 or 45kg x 5)

rows d.b 14kg x15 b.b 25kg x 5 (last year around 70kg x5)


----------



## MRSTRONG

scouse2010 said:


> not too much my friend only just got back into weight lifting last month and I am still trying to fix my shoulder impingement (which shouldn't take to long ow) this is why I have said to do it in about 2 years.
> 
> any way I am about 5'8 12.3 stone and around 15-18%bf-
> 
> deadlift-95 kg x 5 with the weight dropped to the floor each time
> 
> squat 90kg x 5 which I dropped to 70kg while I work on technique,improveing lifting with my hips rather than lower back
> 
> These 2 are still increasing every week so I recon I will be able to add another 30kg easily to these over the next few weeks before I start getting stuck.
> 
> I am still doing these light-rehab
> 
> bench press- 40kg for 10 reps this was a bit to heavy on my shoulder though so lower weight high reps next time. (last year I got up to 75kgx5
> 
> shoulder press-d.b 14kg x 15 b.b bar x 15 (last year I was doing 40 or 45kg x 5)
> 
> rows d.b 14kg x15 b.b 25kg x 5 (last year around 70kg x5)


ok cool well as far as power lifting goes i have no idea but i do know there is lots of strong guys out there

and strongman well in general there is 3 weights under 90/95 kg under 105kg and open so anyone from 105 upto 35 stone is the biggest ive seen no upper weight limit ,

im taking this year out to train for the under 105kg below is a youtube link with various comps and weights enjoy .


----------



## scouse2010

uhan said:


> ok cool well as far as power lifting goes i have no idea but i do know there is lots of strong guys out there
> 
> and strongman well in general there is 3 weights under 90/95 kg under 105kg and open so anyone from 105 upto 35 stone is the biggest ive seen no upper weight limit ,
> 
> im taking this year out to train for the under 105kg below is a youtube link with various comps and weights enjoy .


lots of strong guys with a weak bench/chest ???(or not as strong as you would think for there size and strength in other areas)


----------



## MarkFranco

Powerlifting is Squat, bench and deadlift

Strongman is lots of different things from Log pressing, atlas stones, that wierd yoke thing, car deadlifts, truck pulls etc etc

If you cant bench then dips are good enough substitue, aslong as you go heavy on them youll get good workout on your chest, shoulders and tri's.

If you can over head press with no problems then keep doing so also (make sure your stood up and using a barbell)


----------



## MRSTRONG

as for power lifting the ministry of muscle in kent 5 mins from my house was voted the best strength gym in the uk 2010 it has bodybuilders strongmen powerlifters and posers take a look at this video and the others of ministry http://www.youtube.com/user/daledeanhooker#p/u/36/izi96Nr5PeA


----------



## Dsahna

scouse2010 said:


> lots of strong guys with a weak bench/chest ???(or not as strong as you would think for there size and strength in other areas)


What do you call a weak bench?

I know of guys that have done really well in pl comps that can deadlift 300+ squat 280+ but bench 150,I personally love the lift but it's the lift that makes the least difference to your total in a pl comp,si if you get the other lifts up to a very good standard then you'll hold your own!


----------



## littlesimon

uhan said:


> whereas bodybuilders train to look good and are not very strong


That's not entirely true mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

littlesimon said:


> That's not entirely true mate.


you have taken that out of context to what i was saying though as there is a line before it 

are you a bodybuilder ?


----------



## littlesimon

uhan said:


> you have taken that out of context to what i was saying though as there is a line before it
> 
> are you a bodybuilder ?


Fair play.

No, I train for strength.

Competed in my first single lift event last year. Deadlifted 240kg, 260kg failed 272.5kg.

Haven't been training long, approx 18 months.


----------



## MRSTRONG

littlesimon said:


> Fair play.
> 
> No, I train for strength.
> 
> Competed in my first single lift event last year. Deadlifted 240kg, 260kg failed 272.5kg.
> 
> Haven't been training long, approx 18 months.


well done for you entering a comp m8

but if im honest if your stats .....6'3", 20st 12lbs, SQ 227.5kg x1, DL 260kg x, Be 152.5kg are correct then you need to up your game as for 20 stone those lifts are not impressive sorry just my opinion .


----------



## littlesimon

uhan said:


> well done for you entering a comp m8
> 
> but if im honest if your stats .....6'3", 20st 12lbs, SQ 227.5kg x1, DL 260kg x, Be 152.5kg are correct then you need to up your game as for 20 stone those lifts are not impressive sorry just my opinion .


All lifts are on the way up. I'm not expecting to be impressive after 18 months mate lol But I'm proud of what I've achieved up to this point as a beginner.

I lift to improve my own stats, whether it's impressive or not doesnt really bother me.


----------



## Dsahna

uhan said:


> well done for you entering a comp m8
> 
> but if im honest if your stats .....6'3", 20st 12lbs, SQ 227.5kg x1, DL 260kg x, Be 152.5kg are correct then you need to up your game as for 20 stone those lifts are not impressive sorry just my opinion .


After 18 months of training they are ****ing very impressive,not only that he is breaking pb's week in week out,most people are still ****ing around with concentration curls and relying on mammys dinners for their daily protein after only 18 months!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dsahna said:


> After 18 months of training they are ****ing very impressive,not only that he is breaking pb's week in week out,most people are still ****ing around with concentration curls and relying on mammys dinners for their daily protein after only 18 months!


sorry i should have gone into a little more detail what i meant was for a 20 stone bloke they are not great . but for only being training 18 months then yes that is good and well done for that and they are better than my stats of which i will post and training time too .

mine are

bp - 140kg

sq - 200kg

ohp - 105kg

dl - 225kg

started training in 2009 not knowing what i was doing like any newbie also wanted to be a bodybuilder . slipped a disc in may 2009 in the l2/3 lumbar took almost a year off due to not being able to walk for 3 months and then physio built my core up as per docs orders then started strength training decided that was what i wanted to do . being doing that ever since about 10 months now and here i am lol


----------



## scouse2010

Dsahna said:


> What do you call a weak bench?
> 
> I know of guys that have done really well in pl comps that can deadlift 300+ squat 280+ but bench 150,I personally love the lift but it's the lift that makes the least difference to your total in a pl comp,si if you get the other lifts up to a very good standard then you'll hold your own!


instead of saying weak I should just say I am looking on keeping the barbell bench at around 60-70% of my max.I know weak and strong are completely different numbers for different people


----------



## littlesimon

uhan said:


> sorry i should have gone into a little more detail what i meant was for a 20 stone bloke they are not great . but for only being training 18 months then yes that is good and well done for that and they are better than my stats of which i will post and training time too .
> 
> mine are
> 
> bp - 140kg
> 
> sq - 200kg
> 
> ohp - 105kg
> 
> dl - 225kg
> 
> started training in 2009 not knowing what i was doing like any newbie also wanted to be a bodybuilder . slipped a disc in may 2009 in the l2/3 lumbar took almost a year off due to not being able to walk for 3 months and then physio built my core up as per docs orders then started strength training decided that was what i wanted to do . being doing that ever since about 10 months now and here i am lol


Nice work fella!


----------



## MRSTRONG

littlesimon said:


> Nice work fella!


thanks fella


----------



## MRSTRONG

scouse2010 said:


> for my size is my strength ok 90kg squat 95kg deadlift ?


my honest opinion is no because in my view if i was the worlds strongest man i still wouldnt be strong enough kind of like bigarexia the adonis syndrome for bodybuilders , after each work out even after hitting a new pb i always ask myself was it a great workout answer yes but could i have done better ? that answer will always be yes .


----------



## martin brown

uhan said:


> well done for you entering a comp m8
> 
> but if im honest if your stats .....6'3", 20st 12lbs, SQ 227.5kg x1, DL 260kg x, Be 152.5kg are correct then you need to up your game as for 20 stone those lifts are not impressive sorry just my opinion .


That's a bit harsh! Perhaps when you get to his numbers you can judge 

A raw 500lbs squat isn't common. Neither is a 300lbs+ bench or close to 600lbs deadlift (in a comp). Don't get carried away looking at the top PL'ers out there - they (we lol) are not normal and using equipment can make a big difference too.


----------



## littlesimon

Scouse2010,

As long as you're heading in the right direction mate, that's what counts, we all start somewhere. Always strive to improve from workout to workout and you never know where you might end up.

Take myself and Uhan for example, both proud of our achievements even though our lifts might not be so competitive "yet".

The most important aspect of our training is making sure we continue to progress and get stronger, be it weekly, monthly or annually.


----------



## MRSTRONG

martin brown said:


> That's a bit harsh! Perhaps when you get to his numbers you can judge
> 
> A raw 500lbs squat isn't common. Neither is a 300lbs+ bench or close to 600lbs deadlift (in a comp). Don't get carried away looking at the top PL'ers out there - they (we lol) are not normal and using equipment can make a big difference too.


i agree but i wasnt comparing against top powerlifters but a guy who weighs 100kg called mark clegg (youtube him) there is plenty more examples i can give too and i didnt mean any disrespect at all anybody that can lift more than me gets a massive thumbs up as i can learn alot from them . and im sure if i was 20stone plus id lift around one 5th more than my current . guess i was just trying to make a power to weight ratio example and failed lol .


----------



## martin brown

uhan said:


> i agree but i wasnt comparing against top powerlifters but a guy who weighs 100kg called mark clegg (youtube him) there is plenty more examples i can give too and i didnt mean any disrespect at all anybody that can lift more than me gets a massive thumbs up as i can learn alot from them . and im sure if i was 20stone plus id lift around one 5th more than my current . guess i was just trying to make a power to weight ratio example and failed lol .


I know who Mark Clegg is and have competed against him I think in a deadlift comp. He would be one to the top raw powerlifters actually if he competed, and has a very strong deadlift to match the top deadlifters in this country. Not a good example at all!

Anyway, my point is hats off to anyone putting up over 5-600lbs in squat and deadlift because it takes most people years of hard training to achieve this and shows someone has a very good level of strength  And the stronger you get the harder it is to get stronger.


----------



## MRSTRONG

reason why i used mark as the example was due to him being the man to beat in the under 105kg strongman .

none of my posts in this thread or any other was meant to be disrespectful unlike a certain person that seems to have it in for me i actually respect my fellow humans !!


----------



## martin brown

I didn't take it as disrespectful don't worry 

Just wanted to point out that his lifts are actually very very good and put him amongst a very small % of people in the UK. He's a beast lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

martin brown said:


> I didn't take it as disrespectful don't worry
> 
> Just wanted to point out that his lifts are actually very very good and put him amongst a very small % of people in the UK. He's a beast lol


yeah id agree with that lol shame mark tore his bicep last year too , should ban tyre flipping in strongman lol


----------



## IrishRaver

MarkFranco said:


> At the moment or all time PB's?


Both mate, I meant for now but it'll still be interesting to hear what you've pulled :thumbup1:

Whats your lifts for reps and all time PB for reps? I don't do that 1rm malark - too many variables


----------



## littlesimon

I try not to compare myself to others really, although I guess it's human nature to a degree. I often check out the GBPF Qualifying total, which I'm only 5kg away from now because I improved my bench to 157.5kg last night. My last squat session was 200kg 3x3, so hoping to shoot for a 240kg + squat in a few weeks.

I f**ked up with squats really, my 227.5kg was achieved in under 12 months (last May), made the beginners mistake of holding them back so my other lifts would catch up, wish I hadn't done that, but you live and learn.

The guy I'm trying to catch is Mikex101, he's slightly heavier, taller and stronger, 240kg squat, 165kg bench and 290kg deadlift and improving. Everytime I appear to close the gap, he opens it again. He's the the kind of guy I compare myself too.


----------



## IrishRaver

littlesimon said:


> The guy I'm trying to catch is Mikex101, he's slightly heavier, taller and stronger, 240kg squat, 165kg bench and 290kg deadlift and improving. Everytime I appear to close the gap, he opens it again. He's the the kind of guy I compare myself too.


How much training time has he got on you mate? I could only dream of racking out numbers like you mammoth's are


----------



## MarkFranco

IrishRaver said:


> Both mate, I meant for now but it'll still be interesting to hear what you've pulled :thumbup1:
> 
> Whats your lifts for reps and all time PB for reps? I don't do that 1rm malark - too many variables


1 rep maxes are safer than doing heavy weight for reps as form is less liekly to break down, also, having an interest in powerlifting, 1RM isnt really "malark"

Ive been lifting for under a year and my PB's are

*Squat 225kg x 3 (raw)

Sumo Deadlift 210kg x 1 (suit on)

Conventional deadlifts 170kg x 1 (first time ive gone heavy this way was this week, had abit more in the tank)

*Bench 140kg x 1 (raw)

OHP I dont know something i dont train untill reccently, can do 70kg for around 3 reps

Have videos of all those lifts in my journal, trianing took a dive over christmas and new year but in the past month this is what ive been lifting

Currently im lifting

Squat 190kg x 1

Box squat 220kg x 1

Sumo deadlift 210kg x 1 (suit on)... 190kg x 1 (raw)

conventional deadlift 170kg x 1

Bench 125kg x 1

Just edited my post, lifts with a * on them are PB's i made while on or just coming off a cycle of dbol (30mg, 4 weeks, ed) and test (600mg ew, 10 weeks)... yes ive be training less than a year AND done steroids, i finished that cycle over 4 months ago and most my PB's are done "naturally"


----------



## littlesimon

IrishRaver said:


> How much training time has he got on you mate? I could only dream of racking out numbers like you mammoth's are


I'm not sure mate, I'm sure he's only been taking it seriously in the last year.

I never ever thought I'd get to these weights either mate, just have to get stuck in, train hard, eat well and see where it leads you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlesimon

Good stuff markfranco!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja

Don't know about strength=size...specially when i see much bigger looking guys doing less then me.. my Pb after a year of training:1x 160kg bench pres,1X230kg deadlift,1X190kg squat. everything was done without assistance . My arms are just 41cm and in general i don't look like i'm big even so i'm 94kg. some of my friends are much bigger (my arms compared to theirs is just a sticks) but they do less weight on most exercises. I believe that strength=size but it doesn't really works that way for me. It just my opinion Or maybe it's just in my mind

Ninja


----------



## scouse2010

MarkFranco said:


> 1 rep maxes are safer than doing heavy weight for reps as form is less liekly to break down, also, having an interest in powerlifting, 1RM isnt really "malark"
> 
> Ive been lifting for under a year and my PB's are
> 
> *Squat 225kg x 3 (raw)
> 
> Sumo Deadlift 210kg x 1 (suit on)
> 
> Conventional deadlifts 170kg x 1 (first time ive gone heavy this way was this week, had abit more in the tank)
> 
> *Bench 140kg x 1 (raw)
> 
> OHP I dont know something i dont train untill reccently, can do 70kg for around 3 reps
> 
> Have videos of all those lifts in my journal, trianing took a dive over christmas and new year but in the past month this is what ive been lifting
> 
> Currently im lifting
> 
> Squat 190kg x 1
> 
> Box squat 220kg x 1
> 
> Sumo deadlift 210kg x 1 (suit on)... 190kg x 1 (raw)
> 
> conventional deadlift 170kg x 1
> 
> Bench 125kg x 1
> 
> Just edited my post, lifts with a * on them are PB's i made while on or just coming off a cycle of dbol (30mg, 4 weeks, ed) and test (600mg ew, 10 weeks)... yes ive be training less than a year AND done steroids, i finished that cycle over 4 months ago and most my PB's are done "naturally"


What did you start of squating and what did you start of deadlifting ?


----------



## Guest

will san said:


> nah I think bench is the most unnatural movement of all the compound exercises. my shoulders used to ache all the time when I benched. since I stopped, not at all.


Your either not suited to bench, or benching wrong. Id bet its the latter.

Benching is not inherently bad for you. Benching badly however is. Using the wrong hand position, to much/not enough flaring, bringing the bar down on the wrong path could all aggravate your shoulders and or previous injuries.

Not warming up the shoulders properly is a major factor. You think a couple of sets of bench do it? wrong! you need to work the whole shoulder girdle before you think about getting under any weight.

Not ranting at you will, just ranting. lol


----------



## Guest

littlesimon said:


> The guy I'm trying to catch is Mikex101, he's slightly heavier, taller and stronger, 240kg squat, 165kg bench and 290kg deadlift and improving. Everytime I appear to close the gap, he opens it again. He's the the kind of guy I compare myself too.


arr! shugs!

Cheers simon



IrishRaver said:


> How much training time has he got on you mate? I could only dream of racking out numbers like you mammoth's are


2years power lifting and year before hand training in my garage since you ask. About a year of the last two have been spent cutting weight though (still a fat cnut! lol) So gains havnt been optimum but im getting there.


----------



## IrishRaver

mikex101 said:


> Your either not suited to bench, or benching wrong. Id bet its the latter.
> 
> Benching is not inherently bad for you. Benching badly however is. Using the wrong hand position, to much/not enough flaring, bringing the bar down on the wrong path could all aggravate your shoulders and or previous injuries.
> 
> Not warming up the shoulders properly is a major factor. You think a couple of sets of bench do it? wrong! you need to work the whole shoulder girdle before you think about getting under any weight.
> 
> Not ranting at you will, just ranting. lol


Mate I have always worried about bad form on my bench, I know my form isn't good because some days I can bang out sets and reps of 65kg (superman, i know) yet other days I struggle to rep 50-60's.

What would you recommend to work on my technique? Is there any vids or sites you know that aim to improve technique?


----------



## MarkFranco

scouse2010 said:


> What did you start of squating and what did you start of deadlifting ?


Not alot, maybe between 40-60kg on them all, adding 5-10kg a session made it jump up quick, thanks to a decent routine with solid linear progression and no bull****


----------



## MarkFranco

Also on startting strength your squatting 3 times a week

Lets say you only add 2.5kg a session, in a week thats 7.5kg, in 4 weeks, thats 30 kg in 8 weeks thats 60kg and so on and so forth.


----------



## Guest

IrishRaver said:


> Mate I have always worried about bad form on my bench, I know my form isn't good because some days I can bang out sets and reps of 65kg (superman, i know) yet other days I struggle to rep 50-60's.
> 
> What would you recommend to work on my technique? Is there any vids or sites you know that aim to improve technique?


EFS Dave Tait so you think you can bench. Listen to what he says about grip and shoulder rotation.

http://articles.elitefts.com/articles/training-articles/13-tips-for-anyone-who-wants-to-improve-performance-and-look-better-naked-part-i-%E2%80%93-training/

As i say, bench isnt inherently bad for you, Despite what people say. Its not the be all and end all either though so dont worry if you dont get on with it. Benching infuriates me most days!


----------



## IrishRaver

mikex101 said:


> EFS Dave Tait so you think you can bench. Listen to what he says about grip and shoulder rotation.
> 
> http://articles.elitefts.com/articles/training-articles/13-tips-for-anyone-who-wants-to-improve-performance-and-look-better-naked-part-i-%E2%80%93-training/
> 
> As i say, bench isnt inherently bad for you, Despite what people say. Its not the be all and end all either though so dont worry if you dont get on with it. Benching infuriates me most days!


Legend mate. Seen a vid of this guy before but I couldn't remember the name or where I watched it


----------

